# Fantasy Life



## KCourtnee (Nov 4, 2014)

So I just started this game and started getting some quests and I really dont have any idea where to find any of the things they are asking me to find.

Produce Private Eye: Case 1 - Reggie wants to know how Farley's crops measure up to his own. Bring him 5 cabbages.

^ I've wandered around forever looking for anyone named Farley and I can't find him anywhere.

And my other quests ask for chicken eggs, forest mushrooms, and sleep antidotes.

Can someone help?

Oh and if it helps, my Life is alchemist.


----------



## Phil (Nov 4, 2014)

Have you seen a house with a lot of flowers around it?
It's around that area. 

It's right by the entrance of East Grassy Plains


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2014)

Farley's Plantation is in the West Grassy Plains. I'm not sure if this area is locked or not until you've uncovered the first doom stone? At least I never thought to go that far before the story tells you to. It's across a small bridge on the west of the map.

Chicken eggs = the small farm across the bridge just west of Castele, above the anglers guild but before the airship. You can also find them on Farley's Plantation. 

Forest mushrooms = the little wooded path in the same area as the miners/woodcutters/etc guild just east of Castele. 

Sleep antidotes = kill the blue frogs in Haniwa Cave (south-west area in the East Grassy Plains). 



*In future, please use the already on-going Fantasy Life thread, thank you. *


----------

